# High tide bite



## Riplukelee (Sep 28, 2016)

Found swarms of bait and fish everywhere. Within an hour we had whiting, trout, redfish, flounder, drum, and blue fish in the boat. Caught a ton of shorts but did ok keeper wise.


----------



## Riplukelee (Sep 28, 2016)

*Lil wild man with a blue fish*

Installing the itch to fish early!!!!


----------



## Riplukelee (Sep 28, 2016)

Don't know why the pics are upside down.


----------



## maconbacon (Sep 28, 2016)

Nice fish!

Do you eat the blues? If so how do you prepare them? Ive heard they're pretty fishy tasting


----------



## trippcasey (Sep 29, 2016)

That's an all around slam. I've never had a Blue either. Is it good? We usually let them go with a pierced lip.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 29, 2016)

Blues are good and not "fishy" at all.

Cook them like you would any oily fish.
King, Spanish, Tuna, etc...

Great on the grill.


----------



## shallowminded (Sep 30, 2016)

What he said. Eat them fresh, grilled, butter and paprika. Good stuff but they don't keep well.

Hey RLL - nice catch!  Love the gravity defying fish. I think your son is going to be a sushi fan soon!


----------



## 6wt (Oct 2, 2016)

"Don't know why the pics are upside down"

Sometimes my pics are upside down also due to turning the bottom of my cellphone to the right for a landscape orientation.  That is probably clear as mud, but hope it helps.


----------



## Poo Bear (Oct 4, 2016)

And one more thing, be sure to trim away the dark colored meat (blues tend to have a lot of it). Plus lemon juice helps reduce the fishy taste.

I have eaten blues a few times and they were fine but I don't mind oily fish.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 4, 2016)

maconbacon said:


> Nice fish!
> 
> Do you eat the blues? If so how do you prepare them? Ive heard they're pretty fishy tasting



We eat them all the time.  Not fishy at all if eaten fresh.  We usually fry ours.  They are super easy to fillet too.


----------

